# One Year, but always in my heart



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Run free at Rainbow Bridge, Laura.


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

Love those pictures!

It's so hard to lose a Golden, isn't it? They're never far from our minds, and they never leave our hearts, no matter how much time goes by.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my, was she ever stunning !! I am so sorry for your loss. I HATE Hemangiosarcoma !!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beauty and goofball all rolled into one. It is easy to see how you fell in love with this girl. You can rest assured she is waiting for you patiently at the bridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She was a stunning girl. And just from the pictures you can really see her personality. The anniversarys are so hard but remembering the fun happy times I think does help. She will always be in your heart and you will get to see each other again.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very touching tribute for your beautiful girl. She was very, very blessed to have found you and such happiness in her life. So sorry you lost her.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Laura was a beautiful girl, Anniversaries are always so hard, even though we think we are prepared for them. 

Run free play hard and sleep softly Laua


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope the happy memories of Laura help get you through today anniversary's are hard and the first doubly so.
Laura was a very pretty girl I love the photo of her on the couch.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Thank You for all your love.








http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=13980


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

She's a sweetheart--I'm sure that she thanked you every day for bringing her home and giving her such a loving family for those nine short years.

Our thoughts are with you.

SJ


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Casey,

What a beautiful girl Ra Ra was. I love the white face on the older goldens. We lost our 13 year old on Valentines Day so we know what you mean about a special day just for him.

How long did you have Ra Ra ? I am amazed that someone did not come looking for her at the rescue place. I love the photo of her on the paisley couch with her on her back. That pose alone shows a golden is happy and content. Our new boy Riley sleeps on the end of our bed like that and every once in awhile he starts to wag his tail. I wonder what he dreams about to make him wag his tail.

I can empathize with you .......I think of our Riker daily and speak about him all the time. While there is longer time between tears I never forget him. I was very lucky to have him in my life and it appears you were just as lucky havng Ra Ra in yours.

Thanks for sharing Ra Ra with us !


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss. We lost our Golden heart Samantha in August to hemangiosarcoma. She was only 8. Your pictures are wonderful! Goldens are so special!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss she was a very lovely girl and these anniversery's are so hard.

Play hard at the bridge with lovely girls.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

When you miss them and love them like this, they did their job here on earth.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

Laura is just beautiful!
I am SO SORRY.
ANNIVERSARIES are so very hard.
I know Laura is runnning and playing with my dogs at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

